# Central NJ - Long-time group looking for 1 player



## darius0 (Apr 10, 2017)

We are will be starting a WotC AP soon and could use 1 more player.

We play mostly on every other Sunday (approximately 11am to 7 or 8pm).

Need more info? Ask away!

EDIT: positions have been filled, thanks.


----------

